# My Hedgehog doesn't do anything!?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

He is extremely lazy to the point he rarely uses his wheel & if he does it's for no more than 5 minutes and at a very slow speed. When I get him out he just cuddles into my neck or if i put him down he just sits there. His health is fine this isn't a sudden change in behaviour so should I be concerned? I've heard most hogs run miles on their wheels!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Plenty of hedgehogs don't use their wheels very much, my own included. He was wheel-crazy for several weeks when he was around 8-9 weeks old, and since then he's used it almost not at all. Some hedgehogs just aren't active. Sounds like you just ended up with a cuddler.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Plenty of hedgehogs don't use their wheels very much, my own included. He was wheel-crazy for several weeks when he was around 8-9 weeks old, and since then he's used it almost not at all. Some hedgehogs just aren't active. Sounds like you just ended up with a cuddler.


Right, mine runs so freaking much! Got a wheel today along with a few other things...she came out in the day light to test it out and didnt get off the thing lol


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy was wheel crazy for a good few months too. He loves his CSW though, so he runs at least twice every night for a good hour or two. But once hes decided hes had enough exercise he plunks down and cuddles instead :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What kind of wheel is it?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Has the temperature changed?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Has the temperature changed?


Nope no change in temperature we keep a heater below where he sleeps


----------

